# Anime Themes, Live in Concert, Sung by Original Singers



## Clark Kent (Oct 8, 2006)

*Anime Themes, Live in Concert, Sung by Original Singers
By Silent Bob - Mon, 09 Oct 2006 02:06:07 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

Captain Harlock Opening Theme Song by Sung by: Ichirou Mizuki
[yt]voWI49eYFt0[/yt]

Uchuu Senkan Yamato
Sung by Isao Sasaki...
[yt]Ks0j52zmRMQ[/yt]

Galaxy Express 999 Opening Theme Song
[yt]raV2Vzm5FKA[/yt]

Uchuu Senkan Yamato
Sung by Isao Sasaki
[yt]tlC9Y6R18oo[/yt]

Uchuu Senkan Yamato(Space Battleship Yamato)
Sung by Isao Sasaki...
[yt]vi8nQRLkSwI[/yt]

Isao Sasaki Canta el Opening de Yamato en el super Robots Spirits 99
[yt]7gHORDBZuOA[/yt]

Cutie Honey Opening Theme Song (Live)
[yt]0ZcWUoS-9vs[/yt]

Fist of The North Star Opening Theme Song (Live)
Sung by: Akira Kushida , Hironobu Kageyama
[yt]E7PKhGxC_WQ&NR[/yt]

Evangelion Movie Theme Song (Live)
Sung by Yoko Takahashi
[yt]lDt3c3KqXlc&NR[/yt]

The Eminence Symphony Orchestra performing 'Journey to The West' from Princess Mononoke, at 'A Night In Fantasia 2006'.
[yt]BdBYxiHjxwI[/yt]


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2006)

I find this interesting, that anime themes would be performed live, in concert...or by orchestra's.


----------

